

Touchless 3d Tracking Interface - JoeCortopassi
http://makeprojects.com/Project/A-Touchless-3D-Tracking-Interface/2233/1#.UCWJSshWoyu

======
septerr
Sweet. I keep thinking I need to make something with Arduino. Even if it is
just duplicating someone else's project just to get a feel of how it all
works. Earn the 'engineer' in 'software engineer'.

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Arduino's are a ton of fun, but I think the biggest barrier to entry, when
coming from a programming background, is the electrical engineering stuff. The
language they use is very similar to C. But to do things like wiring up an
input button and an led, you end up needing to learn about Ohm's law and pull-
down resistors. It amazed me how different analog and digital environments
are, and how much we take for granted in our programming environments

